

From today, anyone can get one free Copyright certificate - soldatenko

From today, anyone can get one free certificate of ownership of intellectual property. This certificate will also be stored forever at the directory of intellectual property Copyrightys.com
======
anigbrowl
If you need proof of copyright interest (in order to realize damages in case
of infringement), it's already possible to just file with the Library of
Congress, and this is how professionals do it.

------
Torkild
Free certificate after 10 bucks to paypal?

